# How to baby proof door hinge?



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi mamams,
I so thought DD's room was totally baby proofed until she sat down kinda hard and hit her head on the door hinge. Yes there was just a little bit of blood from the cut! :-( I didn't realize the door hinge was even there before this incident, but yes all our doors indeed have hinges... They are small metal cylinder so the top edge is kinda sharp/hard. Is there anything I can put on it? My first instinct was to put a small ball of playdough on it, but then again, DD will just pluck it and eat it.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

You don't. You relax and realize bumps, bruises, scrapes happen.

I doubt she will do it again.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

I agree. But if you're desperate these exist and would likely work.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

The door would also work with a strip of padded fabric running from the top of the lintel to the floor loosely over the hinges. Lots of cute choices available at the fabric store


----------



## Mrs.Burke (May 14, 2009)

we can't really baby proof door hinges but I agree you can use door hinge pinch guards


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom* 
You don't. You relax and realize bumps, bruises, scrapes happen.

I doubt she will do it again.

Yeah, I guess you're right!


----------

